# Bonsai tree



## joshuastoned (Apr 1, 2007)

sup all,was wondering if enyone knows of a marijuana bosai tree,or if its posible to grow dwarfed?


----------



## Hick (Apr 1, 2007)

BONSAI
document..


----------



## delta9THC (Apr 1, 2007)

they can live a long time, so in a way its kind of like a bonsai.


----------

